# Bathroom remodel costs



## fels340 (Nov 9, 2011)

My wife got bids to gut and remodel our bathroom at our cottage. She got bids for a walk in shower, tub (not a jet tub) vanity, granite counter and tile throughout. The room is approximately 10x12. Also we would me moving a small window. The bid came in at $30,000. This seems ridiculous to me but some checking on the Internet says to figure $250 per square foot. Is this bid in line with normal bathroom remodels?


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Did the bid have a break down of the prices for the materials vs labor? Try pricing out the shower, tile, vanity, etc. That might help you in figuring out where the prices are coming from.


----------



## fels340 (Nov 9, 2011)

Yes. The plumbing supplies were$4244, vanity$1285, granite $1512, shower glass $1915, paint and drywall $3625, tile labor $2558, tile $2867, construction labor $10640, plumbing labor, $2500


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

One heck of bathroom your doing there! 

My cottage could burn to the ground and I'm pretty sure the insurance claim to replace it wouldnt be that much! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SLP Hunter (Nov 20, 2009)

Seems pretty high but bathrooms can get awfully expensive. The biggest thing that stands out to me is the general construction labor number. Seems awfully high considering the plumbing and tile labor isn't included in this number. I'm assuming the paint/drywall number includes labor as well which doesn't leave a whole lot of labor left.

I'm sure this number includes the profit/overhead if they didn't break it out separate which most don't as people see that number alone and tend to think they're getting ripped off and don't realize the hidden cost that go into owning/operating a company.

Never hurts to get another number, just be sure you're comparing apples to apples. If one seems awfully cheap compared to the others there's usually a reason for it.


----------



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

I'd get more estimates. This seems awfully high. My son just had his bathroom remodeled. Floor, half wall, and tub area all tiled. everything replaced except the toilet. The cost was around 6,000. Even if you double this, it's still a lot cheaper. They did a great job.


----------



## triple-e (Nov 2, 2010)

I did all my own tile work floor and surround new vanity lights door all in a couple days for under 2k but had the existing jacuzzi tub. First time i have ever done any tile work all tile was cut with a cheap $50 tile saw

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

fels340 said:


> My wife got bids...


Lol mistake #1

You'd probably be able to cut 20k off if you got the bids....

Figure out what she wants and bring it to the table

Keep the wife out of and off all construction projects

no matter how guilty they make you feel about being left out.

They're a flat out PITA.

Out of curiosity what's being done electrically

and what did that bid come in at??


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow........really Sully?

I was going to say that seems way high to me as well... but since I'm female I guess I don't know my bum from the hole in the ground....... not that I would know anything since I worked construction for over 12 years as a licensed contractor and do all my own work....but hey, guess us females are just dumb pitas. 


I'd review everything she requested, which you should do together anyway.. see if you can compromise on some things, like quartz instead of granite... same quality, much cheaper. I'd also check out other options in the tile that will give the same look, but not price. 10K to move a window? yeah... review, revise and get 3-4 quotes. Check there license and bbb for any reports and make sure they're insured.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

I'll do it for 25k. I'm all about saving the MS family $$$$$$$! lol


----------



## stockrex (Apr 29, 2009)

wendy, no offense but it is human nature to think that more means better, and the female gender is bit inclined to resist a lower bid thinking they won't get quality.

Here is what I paid for mine, total gut job

Kerdi system for shower - 700$
plumber 350
faucets - u buy, I bought mine from costco
shower glass door - $1800 (ouch, I posted here for cheaper options but gave up as I have an odd sized shower, you can save a bunch here if you make your shower a size that you can get a glass kit off the internet for about $600.

Tile - $1700, I used granite, the darn corner and bull(*****) nose pieces cost a bunch. I saved a bit by getting some tiles from lowes.

vanity with sink - $300 lowes, nice one too with granite top.

another $1000 in drywall, power venting, switches and fixtures.

I think I paid $5k in labor.

FYI: the first guy who showed up wanted $35k and a $6k downpayment to HOLD the date. when I asked what is the $6k for, he said to buy the initial stuff. when I asked what, he mentioned pipes, faucets, plumbing etc. Right!


----------



## fels340 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the input on this. We'll be going over the bids more closely tonight. For the price of that bathroom I could get 30 acres of hunting land next door. LOL.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Plumbing seems high figuring they already have a mark up on parts a then want $2,500


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

Sounds like your being taken. A bathroom remodel should be less than half of that bid for the stuff u want


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

I guess I'm not normal then! plus, I am a clearance junkie.... so, just about anything I get, is generally on clearance. 

I generally won't take the highest bid, but I'm highly suspect of the lowest too. I know guys will low ball just to get in, I've seen it happen. It's no different than openly trying to rip you off by over pricing the bid (at least that guy is being honest). 

I am a facility manager by day, so I'm used to getting bids for work. I generally will take a mid range bid and I also go by level of response and customer service, and background checks (or if I've worked with them in the past). 

What I also know by experience, is that men tend to take advantage of women by saying you need this or that.. when it's really not necessary or they'll only offer the over priced items to choose from in the first place with no cheaper options. So, I think it's crucial for the husband and wife to work as a team in these things. So they don't get taken advantage of, and so the woman can learn how these things work, be better educated, and not left in the dark. Cause I can tell you with all probability, you guys are the one's who generally die first, to leave a widow to care for her home repairs... without a friggen clue about how to do it. See where I'm going with this? 





stockrex said:


> wendy, no offense but it is human nature to think that more means better, and the female gender is bit inclined to resist a lower bid thinking they won't get quality.
> 
> Here is what I paid for mine, total gut job
> 
> ...


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

fels340 said:


> Thanks for all the input on this. We'll be going over the bids more closely tonight. For the price of that bathroom I could get 30 acres of hunting land next door. LOL.



I think I'd be buying the land and installing an outside ****ter... but thats just me.


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

fels340 said:


> My wife got bids to gut and remodel our bathroom at our cottage. She got bids for a walk in shower, tub (not a jet tub) vanity, granite counter and tile throughout. The room is approximately 10x12. Also we would me moving a small window. The bid came in at $30,000. This seems ridiculous to me but some checking on the Internet says to figure $250 per square foot. Is this bid in line with normal bathroom remodels?


Anything with a $30,000 bathroom is not a "cottage."


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Wow, those are steep......$3600.00 to drywall and paint a 10x12, 10 g's to basically move a window. Must be union labor, hell your not even in Charlevoix.


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

When I look back on all the bathroom remodels I did, except for one - but that was in a 5200 sq.ft. house, they went from $4000-for the simplest ones up to $16000 for the really nice and expensive ones and everything in between. Don't give that quote another look - get 3 new quotes and have them itemize it in more detail - I used to itemize all the way down to fasteners - my butt was covered that way and my clients knew exactly what they were getting.


----------



## LxHunter1983 (Nov 10, 2008)

I just did my bathroom myself last year. Dual granite vanities and porcelain tile through out move the tub from one side of room to other and took a wall out.. 10x12 costs me $6000 for a full gut and rebuild.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I did a bathroom the same size as in the subject, for $12k with me doing the work. Ceramic tile, fabricated frameless glass shower enclosure and Corian double vanity. Cabinets were middle grade from Home Depot. Plumbing fixtures were not fancy from Price Pfister. I paid a plumber to relocate the shower drain, which was a few hundred bucks and the only work I outsourced.

$30k sounds way too expensive.


----------



## dialed-in (Feb 7, 2011)

$30,000 is insane even for good quality materials. I would get more quotes and you will find you can knock that price in half possibly. Builders are starving for work since new construction is down. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## savage14 (Jan 10, 2013)

had our bathroom done a couple of years ago. had tub removed walk in shower all ceramic tile,replced floor tile with ceramic also.had custom fit counter top and new vantity 6 feet long.made vanity 35 inches high don't have to bend over so much,shower door,new 3x5 mirror,all the pipes changed to copper,had closet next to bathroom converted to laundry ,stackable washer/dryer,about $18,000.00 good luck


----------

